# Series3 to be $799!



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

From PVR Blog

If you ask me, this is way too high. Especially since you can't get a lifetime sub any longer.

If you were allowed to transfer a lifetime sub for free, it might be palatable. But a $199 transfer fee from S2 to S3 is ridiculous.

Either charge us an outrageous hardware cost or an outrageous monthly service cost, but not both!

Tivo is pricing itself out of the market...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

If you ask me, you're very late to this party ....


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

If you ask me, that link doesn't work.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

And your link is broken!


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

holly [email protected]!! thanks for the great detective work this will answer many question


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Hello? Day Old News? I'm calling on behalf of Dolfer, he'd like to cancel his subscription to your paper. He's going to be taking Behind The Times now. Yeah, thanks a lot. Bubye.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

alright... enough with the sarcasm  

i just did a quick scan of the posts and didn't see $799 anywhere. I thought I was breaking the story. 

Sorry. I'll do a real search next time before I post. 

P.S. I fixed the link!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dolfer said:


> i just did a quick scan of the posts and didn't see $799 anywhere. I thought I was breaking the story.


You're joking, right? Original $799 thread is still on the front page. It was started a week ago.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

The linked story has an interesting comment though... I agree that Tivo really is dropping the ball on this PR campaign, letting all these details leak and not apparently even attempting to break the news themselves. Enough already - let's get an official announcement!!


----------



## ScottUrman (Dec 22, 2004)

etsolow said:


> The linked story has an interesting comment though... I agree that Tivo really is dropping the ball on this PR campaign, letting all these details leak and not apparently even attempting to break the news themselves. Enough already - let's get an official announcement!!


Unless that is all part of their master plan and the real price will be completely different just to surprise everybody...


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

And the promo material that everyone's Tivos have been recording is a decoy too!


----------



## ReikiBoy (Mar 23, 2006)

$800 for 25 hours? I don't think so. I'll wait for Weaknees to do better. Maybe I'll have to wait a year for a reasonable price.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

ReikiBoy said:


> $800 for 25 hours? I don't think so. I'll wait for Weaknees to do better. Maybe I'll have to wait a year for a reasonable price.


That is 25 hours of HD i think it is like 2000 of SD ( I could be wrong and am sure someone will correct) + you have the ESATA port


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aztivo said:


> That is 25 hours of HD i think it is like 2000 of SD ( I could be wrong and am sure someone will correct) + you have the ESATA port


300 hours of SD according to TiVo's S3 promotional material.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> 300 hours of SD according to TiVo's S3 promotional material.


Sorry I had to many 0 I was thinking 200 hours, but 300 is better


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

ReikiBoy said:


> $800 for 25 hours? I don't think so. I'll wait for Weaknees to do better. Maybe I'll have to wait a year for a reasonable price.


For less than $100 you can double that capacity to over 50 hours of HD or 600 hours of SD. Not too shabby and no need to have Weaknees involved. $150-200 and you triple that.


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

I want to believe it's all a smoke screen, but in actuallity my guess is there's about a 15% chance that the $800 rumor is false. Sad but true.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ReikiBoy said:


> $800 for 25 hours? I don't think so. I'll wait for Weaknees to do better. Maybe I'll have to wait a year for a reasonable price.


One good thing about the S3 is it has an eSATA port on the back, so you'll be able to double or tripple the storage yourself without even opening the case. All you'll need is an SATA drive and an eSATA enclosure (~$30) and you'll be all set.

Dan


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

etsolow said:


> The linked story has an interesting comment though... I agree that Tivo really is dropping the ball on this PR campaign, letting all these details leak and not apparently even attempting to break the news themselves. Enough already - let's get an official announcement!!


You're kidding, right? Dropping the ball? This _is_ the PR campaign. There has been constant buzz and speculation and leaked tidbits making the blogs and TC for weeks now. TiVo couldn't buy this publicity. Once they issue a press release with the details, it'll hit the wires and the blogs and be over in a day. As it is, we're all worked up in a tizzy, combing through their little video for clues and trying to coax more information out of every source we can find. I expect the next thing we'll get are some more photos and screenshots from an anonymous "beta tester," or one of the bloggers will get access to a unit through a "friend who works at Best Buy," or some other such BS pseudo-leak.

It's fun. Enjoy it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

All this talk of xx hours of HD or SD recording time doesn't make much sense. Digital HD varies quite tremendously in size depending on what channel and specific content you are recording on that channel. Digital SD also can vary quite a lot in size according to channel and content. For the SA Tivo's it was pretty clear since the encoding for a particular quality level was constant, but for digital recordings there is no re-encoding and that assumption does not hold. That's why the cable company DVRs cannot tell you accurately how much recording time is left - best you can do is report available space remaining for recordings.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

What's this about a Series 3? First I've heard of it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVotion said:


> What's this about a Series 3? First I've heard of it.


it's the new Dish Network DVR that is not infringing since it can not record off satellite


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> One good thing about the S3 is it has an eSATA port on the back, so you'll be able to double or tripple the storage yourself without even opening the case. All you'll need is an SATA drive and an eSATA enclosure (~$30) and you'll be all set.
> 
> Dan


Is it possible to add another internal drive to a Series 3 like you can with other Tivo's? Like the kits Weakness sells?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

George Cifranci said:


> Is it possible to add another internal drive to a Series 3 like you can with other Tivo's? Like the kits Weakness sells?


I'm sure we'll find out shortly after people get their hands on one.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Is it possible to add another internal drive to a Series 3 like you can with other Tivo's? Like the kits Weakness sells?


Won't know til we see pictures of the inside, but if it uses an internal SATA drive, the answer is probably no. However, you can use an external eSATA drive array for virtually unlimited capacity.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it's the new Dish Network DVR that is not infringing since it can not record off satellite


Very good! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVotion said:


> What's this about a Series 3? First I've heard of it.


(You were kidding, right?)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

dolfer said:


> From PVR Blog
> 
> If you ask me, this is way too high. Especially since you can't get a lifetime sub any longer.
> 
> ...


YMMV but I'm going to jump on this deal.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Yup $1000 is expensive when all is said and done. But then again I make decent money, I am single and don't have kids.  

Paying $1000 is a bargain in order to be able to dump that piece of crap SA 8300HD DVR from Time Warner.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm right there with you George. (I'm not technically single, but I'm not married so I don't have to ask before I spend my money) $800 is a lot of money, but I've got it and I'm more then willing to spend it to get something I really want.

Dan


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone remember the original price of a Series 1 30 hour Tivo? I believe it was over $1000! This isn't going to last forever folks!


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> Anyone remember the original price of a Series 1 30 hour Tivo? I believe it was over $1000! This isn't going to last forever folks!


Sadly, I never purchased lifetime. I knew the box wouldn't last forever, and knowing my luck with tech, it would die sooner rather than later. It seemed pretty much like an extended warranty - not necessary (in the words of Homer Simpson, "Extended warranty? How could I lose?")

As for the $800 price, I need to see that it is worth it. I'll buy it, if the price can be justified.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

ChuckyBox said:


> It's fun. Enjoy it.


Well, it's just annoying me!


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

moyekj said:


> All this talk of xx hours of HD or SD recording time doesn't make much sense. Digital HD varies quite tremendously in size depending on what channel and specific content you are recording on that channel. Digital SD also can vary quite a lot in size according to channel and content.


Its always been like that for DTiVos (which is the closest thing you have to an S3), its specified as "up to" so many hours.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it's the new Dish Network DVR that is not infringing since it can not record off satellite


I thought that was called the R15.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I'm right there with you George. (I'm not technically single, but I'm not married so I don't have to ask before I spend my money) $800 is a lot of money, but I've got it and I'm more then willing to spend it to get something I really want.


$800 is chump change. I spend more than that on hookers and booze every week. Sure, I'm not like the fat cats at TiVo with their high-class call girls, but I think I can find the money for this little toy that's going to be the center of my TV world for the next few years. And then I can watch the fat cats on "Lifestyles of the Conspicuous and Unsympathetic" and dream.

_Edit: Removed not so family friendly content_


----------



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I'm right there with you George. (I'm not technically single, but I'm not married so I don't have to ask before I spend my money) $800 is a lot of money, but I've got it and I'm more then willing to spend it to get something I really want.
> 
> Dan


Heh, My first kid is due on the 22nd, I was all ready to spend $800 a few months ago, but I think Tivo's taken too long for me be able to justify getting one 

But Good news, new kid! No time to watch T.V. anyways!


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Anyone remember the original price of a Series 1 30 hour Tivo? I believe it was over $1000! This isn't going to last forever folks!


_<jmoak stands and applauds.>_


Ya know, apparently not enough folks remember that.

Come christmas I'll be able to buy one for $499 and additionally, if you wait at least a month after I buy one, you'll be able to get it for less than that!

I betcha!

MSRP is for the early adopters and those who have good money in their pocket. Those who _really_ want to save money wait at least a week after I buy one.


I bought my first sa series 1 tivo in febuary of 2000 for $399. A week later, BestBuy had 'em on sale for $299. CircuitCity gave me 115% of the difference as a credit. A week later I found the tivo $100 rebate form thanks to this forum. End price? ~$185. In Feb 2000. On a box that retailed with a MSRP of $999 not quite a year before I bought one.

Not bad, eh?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Rolander said:


> Heh, My first kid is due on the 22nd, I was all ready to spend $800 a few months ago, but I think Tivo's taken too long for me be able to justify getting one
> 
> But Good news, new kid! No time to watch T.V. anyways!


Hehehehehehehehe

Um, no.

New kid = LOTS of time to watch TV.

At 1am.

then again at 2am.

Maybe at 2:45am.

4am, anyone?

PERFECT time for a Tivo.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

George Cifranci said:


> Yup $1000 is expensive when all is said and done. But then again I make decent money, I am single and don't have kids.
> 
> Paying $1000 is a bargain in order to be able to dump that piece of crap SA 8300HD DVR from Time Warner.


George, you nailed it! A little piece of advice to all of you single gadget lovers out there... Don't get married! And don't have kids!  Nothing slows down the gadget purchasing more than a wife and a baby! I know from experience...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dolfer said:


> George, you nailed it! A little piece of advice to all of you single gadget lovers out there... Don't get married! And don't have kids!  Nothing slows down the gadget purchasing more than a wife and a baby! I know from experience...


But there's nothing more rewarding than a wife and a baby 

Especially if they are both terrific and want the Series 3 almost as much as you do.


----------



## drewba (Nov 25, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> But there's nothing more rewarding than a wife and a baby
> 
> Especially if they are both terrific and want the Series 3 almost as much as you do.


The baby wants a Series 3? Teletubbies in SD just not good enough?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

drewba said:


> The baby wants a Series 3? Teletubbies in SD just not good enough?


My baby is now a teen. 

I missed the Teletubbies era, but shudder at the thought of Barney in high def ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jobeth66 said:


> Hehehehehehehehe
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> ...


 Gotta agree with you...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Jobeth66 said:


> Hehehehehehehehe
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> ...


Babies come with a 30 day skip button now, so the up all night period passes quickly.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2002)

Gotta agree here, babies are the perfect reason to have a TiVo. We got our first TiVo about 4 months before our first child was born. It was great for having something to watch late at night.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

If it is truly $799 and the monthly truly is $17.99, then I'll be waiting until well after the holidays and/or waiting to see what happens with Comcast.


----------



## Jazhuis (Aug 30, 2006)

dolfer said:


> George, you nailed it! A little piece of advice to all of you single gadget lovers out there... Don't get married! And don't have kids!  Nothing slows down the gadget purchasing more than a wife and a baby! I know from experience...


I dunno...I got a new wife, bought a house, and have currently had carte blanche to fill the new house with toys "befitting our new lifestyle". 

I'm sure it won't last, though...


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Jazhuis said:


> I dunno...I got a new wife, bought a house, and have currently had carte blanche to fill the new house with toys "befitting our new lifestyle".
> 
> I'm sure it won't last, though...


Just out of curiosity... What's your wife's name? 

You are one of the lucky ones! You are still in Phase 1 (Married w/ no children). There is still hope at this stage.

Buy a giant HD set, a Series 3, a new computer, and a great surround sound system *NOW* before you reach Phase 2 (Married w/ children)!


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2002)

jlb said:


> If it is truly $799 and the monthly truly is $17.99, then I'll be waiting until well after the holidays and/or waiting to see what happens with Comcast.


Where is the $17.99 monthly from?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jmoak said:


> Come christmas I'll be able to buy one for $499 and additionally, if you wait at least a month after I buy one, you'll be able to get it for less than that!
> 
> I betcha!


I'll take that bet.

Why would they offer the $199 Lifetime transfer to an S3 and stipulate that the xfer has to be done before January 31st, 2007???

DING!

SO THEY CAN FORCE YOU TO PAY $1000 FOR A LIFETIME S3.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TK421 said:


> Where is the $17.99 monthly from?


Thought I saw it in someone's post, so I don't really know for sure...........

I'm guessing that maybe that could be a bundle type of number......


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

classicX said:


> I'll take that bet.


Ahh... I don't think I was very clear with what I was trying to say.

It's not that I firmly believe the price/timeframe (I can hope anyway, eh?), but that if you wait at least a month after I buy one, you'll be able to get it for less than whatever I pay for it!

I've had pretty good luck in the past buying tivo's at much less than the product intro msrp. I may have to wait a while, though.

But then again, on this forum I was told I'd never be able to buy a series 1 at less than $200 or a dtivo for $99.


----------



## Jazhuis (Aug 30, 2006)

dolfer said:


> Just out of curiosity... What's your wife's name?
> 
> You are one of the lucky ones! You are still in Phase 1 (Married w/ no children). There is still hope at this stage.


As she is fond of repeating sometimes, "I'm a good geek wife!" 



> Buy a giant HD set


Check!



> a Series 3


Working on the upsell! She asked why we don't just go ahead and order digital cable the other day, and I tried to explain to her that the S2 just won't cut that mustard...clearly the S3 is required. 



> a new computer


That's not a problem...as long as I don't keep collecting old ones, I seem to be able to get away with selling my old ones in order to build new ones.



> and a great surround sound system *NOW* before you reach Phase 2 (Married w/ children)!


Inherited surround sound will suffice for now...although maybe slipping a new reciever in there might be a good idea. 

Right now, everything is kind of being hidden in the "new home" costs...eventually she'll get to where I can't launder my expenses under that umbrella anymore. Bah.


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

This weekend it's goodbye TiVo and hello comcrap DVR. My HD is coming this weekend and I want to actually be able to use it to watch and record in HD, so TiVo has to go.
The S3 pricing "announcement" was the final nail in the TiVo coffin for me. That's unjustifiable for me because I only use it to watch TV and the 799 figure is ridiculous. This will drive tons of olyal users from tivo (inlcuding myself)(2 years and running). Beginning of the end for TiVo?


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

chandler1818 said:


> This weekend it's goodbye TiVo and hello comcrap DVR. My HD is coming this weekend and I want to actually be able to use it to watch and record in HD, so TiVo has to go.
> The S3 pricing "announcement" was the final nail in the TiVo coffin for me. That's unjustifiable for me because I only use it to watch TV and the 799 figure is ridiculous. This will drive tons of olyal users from tivo (inlcuding myself)(2 years and running). Beginning of the end for TiVo?


I say good riddance to those few olyal Tivo users. The loyal Tivo users will stick around.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

chandler1818 said:


> That's unjustifiable for me because I only use it to watch TV and the 799 figure is ridiculous.


What'd ya pay for that new HDTV?


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

Too f'in much. 2-ish.


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

TexasAg said:


> I say good riddance to those few olyal Tivo users. The loyal Tivo users will stick around.


not those who only use it to record TV and don't use the other functions. mostly people won't bear the 800 dollar cost for the privilege of recording programs on tivo when they can get it from the cable company for free with a smaller monthly payment. econ 101.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jmoak said:


> Ahh... I don't think I was very clear with what I was trying to say.
> 
> It's not that I firmly believe the price/timeframe (I can hope anyway, eh?), but that if you wait at least a month after I buy one, you'll be able to get it for less than whatever I pay for it!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. My wife and I paid nearly $300 for the Motorola RAZR and then a month later they were promoting it for $199. Then about 6 months after that it was $99. Now you can get them for free with a service agreement...


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

chandler1818 said:


> not those who only use it to record TV and don't use the other functions. mostly people won't bear the 800 dollar cost for the privilege of recording programs on tivo when they can get it from the cable company for free with a smaller monthly payment. econ 101.


Feel free to go use the wonderful DVRs that cable offers. You have a wide selection - the bad Motorola, the worse Motorola, or the horrible Scientific Atlanta (all of which make "watching TV only" barely tolerable). Which would you like?

For me, I'm dying for the S3 - even the wife is sick of the Motorola DVR from Verizon and is almost to the point where $800 sounds OK!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

chandler1818 said:


> hello comcrap DVR.


That says it all.

I also have a Comcast DVR, but only use it for backup purposes, since it's not that reliable.

At least you'll have a chance to come back to Tivo when Comcast releases the Tivo software option early next year.

I've been waiting for the Series 3 ever since I bought my new HDTV last Christmas - the other HD DVR options are just a tease and still far less reliable or easy to use than Tivo.


----------



## Jazhuis (Aug 30, 2006)

chandler1818 said:


> not those who only use it to record TV and don't use the other functions. mostly people won't bear the 800 dollar cost for the privilege of recording programs on tivo when they can get it from the cable company for free with a smaller monthly payment. econ 101.


Well, Tivo themselves have admitted that the S3 is being pushed towards "high-end" users for now (read: gadget addicts who have some money to burn), which isn't too off, since HDTV's are still kind of "high-end" overall. But it obviously isn't for everyone (right now...maybe after the inevitable price drops).

I fall under the "bizarre principle" group, where the resistance to cablecard by the cable companies just makes me want to use it because it annoys them.


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> That says it all.
> 
> At least you'll have a chance to come back to Tivo when Comcast releases the Tivo software option early next year.
> 
> I am counting the days until the Comcast TiVo software.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Ya know, there are HDTV's that are like $600, why did you decide to buy one that is $2000+?

Could it be that it's a better set, and will be more enjoyable than a $600 one?

-smak-


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

chandler1818 said:


> and hello comcrap DVR.


How funny, we call ours the crapcast box


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

Agreed with those poo pooing this price. I think it's absolutely ABSURD and think Tivo is going to sit there and hear crickets waiting for people to buy a S3 box for that amount of $$. Hell, I can plunk down $200 for an EyeTV for my Mac and record in HD. I'll do that WAY before I'd consider buying a S3. In fact, even if I had loads of $$ to spare, I wouldn't spend that much for it. Bad, bad move.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dcomiskey said:


> Agreed with those poo pooing this price. I think it's absolutely ABSURD and think Tivo is going to sit there and hear crickets waiting for people to buy a S3 box for that amount of $$. Hell, I can plunk down $200 for an EyeTV for my Mac and record in HD. I'll do that WAY before I'd consider buying a S3. In fact, even if I had loads of $$ to spare, I wouldn't spend that much for it. Bad, bad move.


Good...that means it'll be just that little bit easier and sooner for me to get my S3.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

dcomiskey said:


> crickets


LOL. People here are _clamoring_ for the chance to buy one or even two of these. We're certainly not representative of the general public by any means, but I think you're overstating the impact this price point will have.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Ya know, there are HDTV's that are like $600, why did you decide to buy one that is $2000+?
> 
> Could it be that it's a better set, and will be more enjoyable than a $600 one?


Hell, why do pay people pay more for anything premium?

If you are the type of person that always buys the cheapest cell phones, the cheapest TVs, the cheapest cars, the cheapest cell phones, the cheapest computers, and the cheapest clothing/shoes, then the Series3 is probably not for you.


----------



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

Jobeth66 said:


> Hehehehehehehehe
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> ...


Can I borrow $800?


----------



## Cormode (Feb 27, 2003)

$800 is in line with tivo pricing.

In 1999 the 14 Hr tivo was $999 - in 1999 dollars! By 2001 it was under $300.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

_What cost $999 in 1999 would cost $1139.38 in 2005.

Also, if you were to buy exactly the same products in 2005 and 1999,
they would cost you $999 and $875.91 respectively. _

From http://www.westegg.com/inflation/


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

etsolow said:


> LOL. People here are _clamoring_ for the chance to buy one or even two of these. We're certainly not representative of the general public by any means, but I think you're overstating the impact this price point will have.


(said in slightly hysterical tone) Well, has the general public spent years in a love affair with their TiVo only to be forced onto a SA8300 HD, because that's what's EXCLUSIVELY driving my desperation to purchase. I don't have an extra $1k laying around...not even close! I just got my student financial aide check and let me tell you, a larger fraction of it than I would like is going to be spend on this S3 but that damn SA8300 is HUGE annoyance. It's annoying when I'm using it (because it sucks) and it's annoying even when I'm not watching TV (because it's probably not recording what it's supposed to be recording...because it sucks!)!!


----------



## TiVoMonkey (Jan 12, 2002)

TexasAg said:


> Feel free to go use the wonderful DVRs that cable offers. You have a wide selection - the bad Motorola, the worse Motorola, or the horrible Scientific Atlanta (all of which make "watching TV only" barely tolerable). Which would you like?


I always wonder if people that say these things about the "other DVR's" have ever actually used them, or cannot look at them objectively at all.

I have used Scientific Atlanta DVR's with Passport for the last 3 years, because I've wanted dual tuner recording and HD recording and do not want DirecTV.

I've had problems, sure, usually just requiring a reboot. Problems I've had with TiVo also require a reboot. And the number of reboots are pretty similar, which is not many for either.

I can setup "season passes" that get all new espisodes with no issues. I can do almost everything that I can do with my TiVo, except Wishlist style searching, and guide data on the SA is only out to 1 week instead of 2 weeks.

The guide data thing is honestly my only complaint, because networks tend to advertise shows far enough out, that I can't setup a recording, especially since I can't setup a recording for next Thursday tonight.

But does it make TV barely tolerable? Hardly.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

George Cifranci said:


> I am single and don't have kids.


Make sure to buy all your stuff before you aren't and you do.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dcomiskey said:


> Hell, I can plunk down $200 for an EyeTV for my Mac and record in HD.


 so you can hook that up to cable and record two HD programs at once?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

classicX said:


> I know what you mean. My wife and I paid nearly $300 for the Motorola RAZR and then a month later they were promoting it for $199. Then about 6 months after that it was $99. Now you can get them for free with a service agreement...


And TiVo's been adopting the cell phone business model.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

TiVoMonkey said:


> I always wonder if people that say these things about the "other DVR's" have ever actually used them, or cannot look at them objectively at all.
> 
> I have used Scientific Atlanta DVR's with Passport for the last 3 years, because I've wanted dual tuner recording and HD recording and do not want DirecTV.
> 
> ...


I definitely have and use the equipment I say I have and use. My SA 8300 HD DVR is most certainly what I'd characterize as very unpleasant, barely tolerable. It almost (but maybe not quite...I'm not sure) takes away all of the additional pleasure I gained when I upgraded to HD. And I'm not the only person I know who feels this way. You have GOT to at least be running different software on your SA machine if it's the same machine at all.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> Hell, why do pay people pay more for anything premium?
> 
> If you are the type of person that always buys the cheapest cell phones, the cheapest TVs, the cheapest cars, the cheapest cell phones, the cheapest computers, and the cheapest clothing/shoes, then the Series3 is probably not for you.


Exactly. This is a premium product for a larger price than a non-premium product.

What's so new about that?

Couldn't I go to one of a dozen boards like this about products and say.

"I can't believe xxx is charging xxx for xxx. nobody's going to pay that price when they can get xxx for xxx."

I can think of dozens of things to fill in the blanks, Blu-Ray, HD-DVD, Mercedes etc..

Why do people pay for business class when coach does the same thing?
Why do people pay $1500 for a fridge when they can get basically the same thing for $300.

Viewing moving pictures on a box in my living room can cost $100? Why did i spend $3000?

-smak-


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

smak said:


> Viewing moving pictures on a box in my living room can cost $100? Why did i spend $3000?
> 
> -smak-


I've had TV's on top of boxes many times. I never paid $100 or $3000 for the box; the box always was from something else I had bought (or the TV itself.)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVoMonkey said:


> I always wonder if people that say these things about the "other DVR's" have ever actually used them, or cannot look at them objectively at all.
> 
> I have used Scientific Atlanta DVR's with Passport for the last 3 years, because I've wanted dual tuner recording and HD recording and do not want DirecTV.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree. I have Passport Echo on the Motorola platform and while it had it's share of issues initially it's pretty rock solid these days and records everything it's supposed to. This makes it that much harder to justify the much larger costs associated with Tivo S3 especially when there are many questions about exactly what functionality the S3 will have. Like others I am anxiously awaiting the S3 release so we can find out exactly the feature set it contains - at this point it looks pretty hard to justify the extra expense especially seeing as Tivo/Cox deal is now announced as well which will likely be available in my market by June 07. That being said if I was single with no kids I'd probably be an early adopter of the S3 anyway along with another bunch of gadgets...


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Well, I talked with my brother who is wise in many things electronics. He doesn't think the series 3 at $800 is such a wise purchase for me, and I've learned to follow his advice.

I'll wait for it to drop in price (assuming the $800 is what stores will be selling it at). I can live without HD recording for the immediate future.


----------



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

ARRGH!! 

My Tivo apparently just bit it!

it just gave me a blue screen so I shut it off and now it won't turn on, just blinks the leds once and that's it. 

I can't believe I just said, I'm not going to get the new tivo, and the next day my Tivo dies. 

That'll show me!


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

smak said:


> Ya know, there are HDTV's that are like $600, why did you decide to buy one that is $2000+?
> 
> Could it be that it's a better set, and will be more enjoyable than a $600 one?
> 
> -smak-


I get the point. Sure S3 will be better than comcast, but for just recording and a better, 800 is way too steep a price. especially, when i have to give up on demand to use the thing.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

chandler1818 said:


> I get the point. Sure S3 will be better than comcast, but for just recording and a better, 800 is way too steep a price. especially, when i have to give up on demand to use the thing.


Screw On Demand - that's why I have my Tivo, so I can have lists of programs that I choose to watch when I want, not what the Cable Company thinks that I want to watch.


----------

